# AMCAP camera



## Avona (Jun 26, 2006)

I have just got this camera from ebay and pic is fine but I can't get any sound and chap said it has a built in microphone. Do you have any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong.I would be very grateful for idiot proof instructions as i am just a learner. Thanks


----------



## Avona (Jun 26, 2006)

PS do I stay on this site till I get a reply or do you email it to me???????????


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

it would help if you tell us what make an model the camera is!!!!!!!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Bookmark the thread and check back.

It appears Amcap is software that runs a webcam. This probably isn't your camera but the software instructions should be the same. The webcam shown does seem to have audio. http://www.z-cyber.net/manual/Cameras/Copper%20WebCam%20User's%20Manual.pdf Also: http://www.webeye.com.cn/tech/e-amcap.htm

Get the make and model of you camera and do a Google search for instructions specific to your camera.


----------



## Avona (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry I have only just come across your answers, (on another screen !!!) I have found all the packaging and small cd so I think I can tell you it is called a Sphere New USB Digital webcam Web Cam camera and microphone. Thats what the invoice says. Is this any help, I will have to search for you answer now !!!!!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If this is your camera it is a Logitech. If you didn't get the software with the manual you can download it under the "Software" heading on the right. The software will have a manual that explains every step of use. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/GB/EN,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=10628

After you try to answer your own questions from the manual you might get help with specific problems here: http://forums.logitech.com/logitech?category.id=webcam_video Don't expect them to read the manual to you though.


----------



## happy2b (Dec 2, 2007)

well just got the amcap cam above and had the same troubles :sorry no video capture card,video capture will not function properly, conclusion i came up with was the ports are isolated,atleast mine are anyways the port i tried to use was one i already use forme handy cam programs and stuff, so i went to another port around the back and reloaded the program,and everything works fine now,being like that , i went and unplugged it and tried the port in the front that wasnt recognizing , saying no video capture hardware earliar, and sure enough it still says no video capture hardware, so i went to the back port again and plugged it in and its still gold as far as working... so if this helps in anyway of trouble shootin good luck..


----------

